# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  50 miljoonalla ratikkaa

## petteri

Tehdään ajatusleikki. Hyvä haltiatar on lahjoittanut 50 miljoonaa, jotta Tampereelle ja Turkuun saadaan raitiovaunut. Lisää rahaa voi olla tulossa, jos kaupunkilaiset pitävät uudesta kulkuvälineestä, muuten ei.

Saako 50 miljoonalla aikaan huokuttelevaa raitiolinjaa, jota voitaisiin sitten kehittää eteenpäin? Jos saa, mistä mihin tämä ensimmäinen linja kulkisi? Jos ei, kuinka paljon  rahaa tarvittaisiin, että saadaan jotain aikaan?

Tampereella ja Turussa olisi mielestäni olennaista saada raitioliikenne alkuun vaikka vaatimattomastikin. Kun edes yksi linja on olemassa, sitä voidaan kehittää eteenpäin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tarkoitatko 50 miljoonaa euroa per kaupunki vai molemmille yhteensä?

V. 2002 laaditun Pikaraitiotie Turun kaupunkiseudulla - selvityksessä keskustaradan hinta oli noin 9 miljoonaa euroa / km ja esikaupunkiradan 4 - 6 miljoonaa euroa / km sisältäen radan ja katumuutokset.

50 miljoonalla saataisiin esim 1 km keskustarataa + 8 km esikaupunkirataa.
Jotenkin etsimättä tulee mieleen rata Kauppatori - Hämeenkatu - Kupittaa - Varissuo, jolla olisi varmasti riittävä väestö- ja työpaikkapohja.

25 miljoonalla eurolla ei alkuun pääsisi. Sillä saisi noin kilometrin keskustarataa ja 1,5 km esikaupunkirataa. Sellainen linja ei kulkisi oikein mistään mihinkään. Ehkä Kauppatori - Martti - Majakkaranta - linjan voisi saada puristettua tuohon hintaan. 

Voidaan joka tapauksessa laskea, että investointirahalla tarvitsee kattaa vain rata, koska vaunuinvestointi voitaneen kattaa lipputuloilla ja varikon vuokra voidaan laskea liikennöintikuluihin. Liikennöintikulut katetaan lipputuloilla ja mainostuloilla.

----------


## petteri

50 miljoonaa per kaupunki. Tai jos se ei riitä, mikä on yhden toimivan linjan minimikustannus.

Minusta Turussa ja Tampereella pitäisi jotenkin päästä halvalla alkuun, jotta verkostoa voidaan kehittää. Strassbourgissakin ensimmäisen linjan valmistuttua ratikan suosio kasvoi ja nyt siellä on paljon kehittämissuunnitelmia.

Turussa ja Tampereella etäisyydet ovat kuitenkin aika lyhyet eikä ratikan nopeus ole ainakaan alussa ykkösasia, joten ihan perustason raitiovaunuratkaisu voisi riittää ainakin alussa.

Kurjaa, että Turun ratikat lakkautuspäätös käytännössä toteutui juuri ennenkuin öljykriisi muutti ihmisten asenteet. Jos Turun ratikat olisivat säilyneet 3-4 vuotta pitempään, lakkautuspäätös olisi varmaan kumottu. Tampereellakin olisi varmaan nyt ratikka, eihän Tampereella Turkulaisia huonompia voitaisi olla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> 50 miljoonaa per kaupunki. Tai jos se ei riitä, mikä on yhden toimivan linjan minimikustannus.


Tuossa nyt yllä esitetyn arvion perusteella 50 miljoonalla saa yhden keskusta - lähiö - säteen radan, mutta ei kalustoa. Silläkin voisi päästä alkuun.

Jos puhuttaisiin yhdestä keskustan läpi kulkevasta linjasta, koko hinta olisi noin 100 - 150 miljoonaa josta noin 20 - 30 miljoonaa euroa kalustoon ja 10-15 varikkoon. Pitäisin tällaista realistisempana käynnistysinvestointina.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta Turussa ja Tampereella pitäisi jotenkin päästä halvalla alkuun, jotta verkostoa voidaan kehittää. Strassbourgissakin ensimmäisen linjan valmistuttua ratikan suosio kasvoi ja nyt siellä on paljon kehittämissuunnitelmia.


Samaa mieltä. Homma kaatuu "aina" siihen, että esitellään jokin liian kaukana olevan tavoitevuoden liian monisyinen ja liian kallis suunnitelma, ja sitten todetaan ettei ole rahaa.

Sen sijaan, että visioidaan vuodelle 2030 viisilinjainen pikaraitiotie, pitäisi tehdä esim. 5 vuoden päähän ulottuva, yhden vahvan linjan aloituspaketti. Tästähän on keskusteltu sekä Turun että Tampereen foorumeissa.

Visioissa sinänsä ei ole mitään vikaa, ei lyhytnäköisyyteenkään saa sortua. Mutta poliitikoille pitäisi selkeästi esitellä yksi, riittävän edullinen ja kannattava hanke, joka on toteutettavissa muutaman vuoden aikajänteellä, ja sitten vilauttaa sitä visiota vain sivulauseessa, jottei koko hommaa torpata kalleuden vuoksi.

----------


## Resiina

Mitäköhän maksaisi jos(Iso jos) Turussa aloitus verkoksi rakennettaisiin n.s. vanha verkko 
(tilanne 10.03.1967/Linja 1 Satama-Pohjola 2 Korppoolaismäki-Nummenmäki ja 3 Kiertolinja)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen aikaisemmin tehnyt Turun vanhan raitiotien arvosta seuraavan arvion




> Raitiotien lakkauttamisen taloudelliset tappiot
> Romuksi: 
> 40 moottorivaunua ja 30 perävaunua
> 16,7 km rataverkko
> 18 vaunuyhdistelmää ajanmukaisia. 
> Hankinta-arvo 2 Me / yhdistelmä. Koko hankinta-arvo 36 Me
> 
> Rata ja virransyöttö maksaa uusinvestointina noin 3 Me/km ilman liikennejärjestelyjä. Koko hankinta-arvo 50 Me.
> 
> ...


Asiassa on toki ongelmansa. Pelkkiä kiskoja ei voi rakentaa, on tehtävä myös liikennejärjestelyt, jotka nostavat kuluja selvästi. Puistokatu / Koulukatu - katupari haittaa linjan 3 uudelleentoteuttamista. Linjan 2 molemmat "vanhat" päät ovat "liian lyhyitä", linjan pitäisi jatkua ainakin Majakkarantaan (+ 500 m) ja Kohmoon (+ n. 1,5 km) jotta vältytyään päällekkäisiltä linjoilta.

----------

